# A bit confused with this jaundice



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jeanette,

Just a query really - dont know if you would know 

I was told last week by the paediatrician at Jessica's follow up that breast feeding is causing her jaundice, i dont know if you know what her bilirubin levels should be at this stage but he said it was 238 (double from the week before) but said he wasnt concerned and just to carry on as normal, Jessica still looks jaundiced a little bit but she is gaining weight lovely (now 5lb 7 on Friday) and feeds so much and is alert, so i know i shouldnt stress but do you know if breast feeding can cause this? my health visitor had never heard of it before 

A bit concerened as to what her levels should be at this age really also, the paed told me it was normal but i am wondering if he took into consideration that she is prem as he never had her notes from SCBU, do you know anything about bilirubin levels at 3 weeks old?.

Mel


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mel

I dont know what the levels should be but what I can say is that breast milk jaundice affects around 2.5% of all breast fed babies.

Breast milk encourages the reabsorption of bile back into the bloodstream from the gut, requiring re- excretion by the liver. Thats the reason for jaundice is breast fed babies. In addition, the liver takes longer to work properly in those babies who are born early.

It is important that jaundiced babies feed every 2-3 hours (with an interval no longer than 4 hrs) until the jaundice has gone. Weight gain is important as is preventing dehydration- therefore there should be no limitations placed on feeding. This type of jaundice can last upto 6 weeks.

For more info log onto:

www.breastfeeding.co.uk/articles/newman14.html


Please give Jessica a big cuddle

Hope this helps

Love

Jreanette xxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

it's all so worrying isn't it Mel. I just wanted to send you a big hug - and say hope you are coping - especially with the days when you simply don't get them off the boob all day!!!! 
Fee xxx


----------

